

Ask HN: Best solution to accept micropayments - mikerhoads

I was wondering what the best solution for accepting very small payments (lets say 1 dollar).  I've looked at some of the bigger names and the results have been less than ideal, with the best possibility leaving me with only 78 cents of the original dollar.<p>Examples for 1 dollar - 
Wepay: 3.5% with 50 cent minimum = 50 cents
Mpayy: 2% + 20 cents = 22 cents
Google Checkout: 2.9% + $0.30 = 32.9 cents
Paypal: 2.9% + $0.30 = 32.9 cents<p>Is there anything out there that offers a more optimal fee structure for 1 dollar payments?  Can someone explain to me what the "behind the scenes" fees would look like for charging a buck on a visa or mastercard?
======
fastspring
I'd look at PayPal's new micro-transaction service that has lower rates than
listed above. See: [http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/26/paypal-microtransaction-
su...](http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/26/paypal-microtransaction-support/)

------
tst
Maybe you could bill your clients to a fixed date. I could imagine that a lot
of people spend more than just one dollar

